# Jones: "Cormier doesn't deserve big fights, Teixeira not ready"



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

> If Jon Jones defeats Alexander Gustafsson in the main event of UFC 165 on Saturday in Toronto, it will mark his sixth successful title defense, which would top Tito Ortiz's light heavyweight record.
> 
> As far as future challengers at 205 pounds are concerned, though, the champion doesn't sound overly enthused. At a Monday media luncheon in downtown Los Angeles, Jones raised questions about both undefeated Daniel Cormier and the fighter the UFC has tabbed as next in line, Glover Teixeira.
> 
> ...



http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/1...ier-doesnt-deserve-big-fights-glover-teixeira


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I wouldn't want to fight someone who can out wrestle and **** me up in less then a Round also Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I wouldn't want to fight someone who can out wrestle and **** me up in less then a Round also Jones.


This.

Maybe he can angle for that Rashad rematch. Or better yet grab up an over the hill 185er.

Its pathetic you don't have relationships with your fellow blacks Jones? Hmmm...maybe no one likes you because you are a fake?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Basically Jones saying "No one deserves to fight me, not even credible threats"


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow is it just me or do people not read but rather see or hear what they want. Jon didn't say he wouldn't fight him, he said I don't think he is the guy to beat me. Should he have said YES GLOVER IS THE ONE TO BEAT ME? Is that really what yall think. Also just being Real DC has beat Frank Mir (in a decision) is he really deserving of making a cut he never has before and then getting a shot and cutting the line. 

As for him being upset that he hasn't gotten along with 2 other black athletes is a personal feeling he has and is not anything that we can judge. The man is entitled to feel the way he wants.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jones shut up and fight who they put in front of you


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think DC is the guy to give Jones a hell of a fight, but is Jones really wrong about Teixeira? Sure the fight ended in a KO, and while that _is_ impressive, Tex wasn't really dominating that fight. In fact, I thought it was pretty even up until that point. 

Tex would have to improve tremendously in his striking defense and his speed in order to give Jones a good fight IMO. Which is why I say he should go ahead and get the title shot next. At 33 (34 in october) years old, he's not getting any older, he's got 5 wins in a row, and Jones is pretty much running out of contenders at this point.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Jon, I consider Glover and Daniel to be the one of the men you should without a shadow of a doubt fight in your next match. I suggest you quit being a diva and call out both of them. And **** off with the "I'm black so why doesn't DC stop hating me already?" crap. He doesn't like you because he see's trough your bratty fake self.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Jones shut up and fight who they put in front of you


Has he not done that? He put off a fight they put in front of him and according to that opponent he got beat at his own game. Jon has never expressed not wanting to fight anyone except for that crazy thing with him and Rashad and also Anderson Silva, which he has changed his tone on that now.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Hi Jon, I consider Glover and Daniel to be the one of the men you should without a shadow of a doubt fight in your next match. I* suggest you quit being a diva and call out both of them.* And **** off with the "I'm black so why doesn't DC stop hating me already?" crap. He doesn't like you because he see's trough your bratty fake self.


When was the last Champ called out a challenger in a different weight class....oh yeah Ronda Rousey, think it might end the same way. DC's goals outweighs his actual will to make that cut. If not wouldn't he alreay have dropped the weight and started in that division, instead of getting ready to fight Big Country.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prolyfic said:


> Has he not done that? He put off a fight they put in front of him and according to that opponent he got beat at his own game. Jon has never expressed not wanting to fight anyone except for that crazy thing with him and Rashad and also Anderson Silva, which he has changed his tone on that now.


He turned down Sonnen. And said he wouldn't let Chael's mouth get him a title shot. Then he fought him anyway. 

He routinely bashes guys at the top of contention. Didn't he say Machida didn't deserve a rematch. Or that it wasn't a big money fight? 

He basically says DC is a nobody and doesn't deserve the fight. Then goes on to say at what a shame it is that they are on bad terms. Yea, Jon. Go bash the guy over and over, an Olympic caliber undefeated HW, then wonder why you have a bad relationship with him and why no one likes you. 

:dunno:


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He turned down Sonnen. And said he wouldn't let Chael's mouth get him a title shot. Then he fought him anyway.
> 
> He routinely bashes guys at the top of contention. Didn't he say Machida didn't deserve a rematch. Or that it wasn't a big money fight?
> 
> ...


Thing is that DC started talking about Jon first. That was what started the whole media hype about him dropping to LHW or Jon going up. Whether it started getting personal on Jon's side after I don't know but DC started calling out Jon first. 

Chael didn't deserve that fight but because everyone was in a big stink about it Dana made the fight and Jon had to fight, we all saw why it was a huge waste of time.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

lol @ people on here. R-E-A-D. Bones said Tex wasn't ready to beat him, not that he wasn't ready to fight him. Would you rather have Bones give a BS answer and say "they're great fighters and would pose great challenges". Who wants to hear that? He said Cormier is undeserving (true) and Glover isn't ready to beat him (true, at least in his mind). 

When Bones was holding back, people called him fake. Now that he's giving honest answers, he's a diva and someone who gives himself an iron throne. What do you guys want?


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> When Bones was holding back, people called him fake. Now that he's giving honest answers, he's a diva and someone who gives himself an iron throne. What do you guys want?


SERIOUSLY...a rational person in a Jon Jones hate thread...Thank You. 

Goes to show you that people say they want one thing but they really just want the excuse to hate.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prolyfic said:


> Thing is that DC started talking about Jon first. That was what started the whole media hype about him dropping to LHW or Jon going up. Whether it started getting personal on Jon's side after I don't know but DC started calling out Jon first.
> 
> Chael didn't deserve that fight but because everyone was in a big stink about it Dana made the fight and Jon had to fight, we all saw why it was a huge waste of time.


The whole "he started it first" routine. Do you know that for sure? I know what you are talking about with the "then I'm going to drop to 205 and beat Jon Jones" thing DC said after a fight. But did Bones jab him in the media before that??

THing is Jon goes out of his way to bash fighters or look down on fighters. Never used to hear Anderson get so mad about other guys calling him out. Anytime Bones is interviewed and asked about a fighter at 205 or considering, he basically bashes them and/or diminishes their skills. He gets agitated pretty easily. 

Everyone besides Greg Jackson seems to think Bones is a dick. Reserved guys like Gustaf and Hendo have made strong notes about it. I see Bones the same way. He is the best in the sport right now. But his arrogance and elitist personality is pretty annoying and unlikable.



The Best Around said:


> When Bones was holding back, people called him fake. Now that he's giving honest answers, he's a diva and someone who gives himself an iron throne. What do you guys want?


Don't know what this means. What do you guys want? No one wants anything. The people you are referring to thought he was a fake hiding his D-Bagness in the media. Now that he opens up a bit more and displays his true colors, those people were right. He is certainly one of the douchier top fighters. You are right though, at least he isn't trying to hide it so much and try to act like such a student of martial arts where everyone respects their opponents. Everyone knew he was a douche all along.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

While I also don't think that Glover would be the guy to dethrone Jones, there is no doubt that he is clearly the most deserving fighter to get a shot at the belt. He looked awesome in every one of his UFC fights, he ate hard shots from Bader (who hits HARD) and ended up finishing him. That's impressive.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Jones shut up and fight who they put in front of you


Jones has been the most active champion by far. He's also not saying he doesn't want to fight them. I read from this article that Jones believes Tex isn't ready for him, the champion and not a title shot in general. As far as Cormier goes, he's been calling Jones out for god knows how long without showing any signs of dropping weight. 

Sure Jones sounds "off" from time to time but he also get's way too much hate.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Don't know what this means. What do you guys want? No one wants anything. The people you are referring to thought he was a fake hiding his D-Bagness in the media. Now that he opens up a bit more and displays his true colors, those people were right. He is certainly one of the douchier top fighters. You are right though, at least he isn't trying to hide it so much and try to act like such a student of martial arts where everyone respects their opponents. Everyone knew he was a douche all along.


You could say that about anyone. I could say GSP is being fake praising all of his opponents. I could call Belfort fake for always talking about God and Jesus and everything. List goes on and on. I'm not saying anyone has to be a Bones fan, but people nitpick at everything like I haven't seen since probably Lesnar. Like big whoop, he called Cormier a no-namer (partially true) and said he is undeserving of a title shot....also true since he doesn't fight at LHW! And he said Glover isn't ready to beat him.....sorry if Bones doesn't think Glover will dethrone him!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Didn't Glover say he wasn't ready for a title shot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Got to admit. Bones massive ego has endeared itself to me. The wanker has backed it up. No doubts about it. Beats everybody unconditionally. And the one time he "lost"... probably ranks as one of the top 10 total beatdowns in UFC history.

He annoys me. I want to punch him in the face. But I think I love him. :hug:


Not as much as I love Gustaf though. To be clear.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Didn't Glover say he wasn't ready for a title shot.


I think he said he wasn't going to wait for one. Basically if anything would make the title fight delayed or if someone got a shot before him he wouldn't sit on the bench and wait for his. He wants to stay active. I think that is a smart move on his part because the whims of the UFC mean that a title shot granted today means nothing 15 minutes from now.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Jones shut up and fight who they put in front of you


Huh? He does do that.....this will be his 6th title defense in a two-year span, that's probably more than like any champion in the UFC, AND he had the filming of TUF which took up time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Huh? He does do that.....this will be his 6th title defense in a two-year span, that's probably more than like any champion in the UFC, AND he had the filming of TUF which took up time.


Obviously he fights who they put in front of him. People just want him to stop trying to pick and choose and complain about who they try and give him.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Obviously he fights who they put in front of him. People just want him to stop trying to pick and choose and complain about who they try and give him.


He had an issue with Chael and.....:confused02:....oh yeah thats it. When they asked him about a rematch with Lyoto he said he didn't want that rematch cause he beat Loyoto with ease and it wasn't a fight the fans were screaming for.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> He had an issue with Chael and.....:confused02:....oh yeah thats it. When they asked him about a rematch with Lyoto he said he didn't want that rematch cause he beat Loyoto with ease and it wasn't a fight the fans were screaming for.


He didn't want Lyoto because he didn't think he would make enough money, then he didn't want Chael. Now it's Cormier doesn't deserve a big fight and Glover isn't ready. 

But go on thinking he only complained about Chael. :wink01:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bones is a joke. Can't wait to see Cormier take him down and destroy him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually agree with him. Cormier doesn't deserve a LHW title shot, he should have to earn it. 

Teixeira might be the best choice to fight Jones but I don't see it as being anything other then a one sided beat down by Jones.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I actually agree with him. Cormier doesn't deserve a LHW title shot, he should have to earn it.
> 
> Teixeira might be the best choice to fight Jones but I don't see it as being anything other then a one sided beat down by Jones.


Who cares. Glover is the best fit after Gus. Jones should know all about that seeing as he got his shot because Rashad had to pull out and Jones was the next best.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL.. This is what Bones does. He loves to troll the media. I swear he learned some of this stuff from Anderson. 

I personally find it amusing. We all know their is no else to fight but those 2 guys at 205lbs. But Bones flips it up and hypes the fights backwards by basically saying opponents got nothing for him. He's even doing it right now with Alex.

It's just Bones Swag IMO....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, if Bones beats Glover and Gus, it might be the first time we can use the term "Cleaned out the division" literally.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Man, if Bones beats Glover and Gus, it might be the first time we can use the term "Cleaned out the division" literally.


Phil Davis would likely be next. Mousasi with a big name win could get a shot as well.

Jones has definitely cleaned out most of the divison fairly quickly which could be an issue. I am just hoping it leads to him fighting Silva at some point in the near future.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Phil Davis would likely be next. Mousasi with a big name win could get a shot as well.
> 
> Jones has definitely cleaned out most of the divison fairly quickly which could be an issue. I am just hoping it leads to him fighting Silva at some point in the near future.


Oh yeah. I forgot about those two. Ok, maybe not so clean.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> "I thought he showed signs of being a high-level fighter," Jones said. "I don't think he's ready to beat me. I thought he showed signs, being punched that hard by Bader shows me where he's at. No matter what your excuse is, it still happened. If you're a seasoned vet and you said you allowed overconfidence to be your weakness, *it's still a weakness you allowed to happen in the first place*. If you have a great opponent and great understanding, then you won't rush into a guy like Ryan Bader who is obviously going to swing big, looping punches at you. I don't think he's the guy who's going to beat me."





prolyfic said:


> When they asked him about a rematch with Lyoto he said he didn't want that rematch cause *he beat Loyoto with ease *and it wasn't a fight the fans were screaming for.


Wait. Jones did not exactly cruised though Lyoto in the first round of their fight, showing his own holes to the Dragon until his great finish on second round. How come now he wants to dismiss Tex for his mistakes on Bader's fight if the track to victory was adjusted to a spectacular finish in the end? Similar stories I see here.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ohhhh....Jones may have stepped into a pile with this one. It's on now. You know DC isn't happy and with good reason. GT is still very much a beast and a big threat but DC...with basically the sickest wrestling credentials along with great HW wins against Barnett, Bigfoot & Mir. If Cormier went to 205 he'd need a big fight first but he deserves a shot at Jones. After all he is a champion if anyone has forgotten. Now he would be moving down. Getting leaner and faster. DC would be serious beast at 205...


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate Jones personality I think he is fake. That being said I agree with a lot of what he says its just the way he says it that pisses me off. I do think Glover would lose to Jones right now and maybe always I think Jones reach along with his skills will be very hard for anyone to beat. I think DC may very well be the guy who can pose the most threats to Jones as he hits hard and may have better wrassling then Jones. However DC is not a huge name to the casual fans so again Jones is right about that, hes just an asshole.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd actually like to see gustav beat his ass and end thus entire discussion

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

All this looking past gustaf is starting to get me worried.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> You could say that about anyone. I could say GSP is being fake praising all of his opponents. I could call Belfort fake for always talking about God and Jesus and everything.


:laugh:

JonnyG was spot on. 

We aren't saying Bones is fake now, we're saying he's a douche. How is GSP and Vitor doing things they've always done = being fake? They are remaining true to their character. 

Bones never used to, but it appears he's being more real in recent times. It just appears that Jon is actually a douchebag. So we can call Jon a douche, we can call Vitor the 13th disciple and we can call GSP an honourable martial artist.



Soojooko said:


> Man, if Bones beats Glover and Gus, it might be the first time we can use the term "Cleaned out the division" literally.


Sadly, the division hasn't been clean since this bad man left:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, not sure what to think about Cormier at 205.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have to say, I kind of agree. Cormier is ridiculously overhyped. Mir got schooled on the feet by JDS and Big Nog, so Cormier decides to hug him against the cage for 3 rounds? Cormier isn't "unknown", but to me he isn't proven against the top HWs. The only thing of note is Cormier's wrestling, but tbh I see Jones easily hanging with him.

Jones murders Glover. Glover walks into the jab all night, and I've noticed he's completely straight on his first leg, so that knee stomp will smash him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cormier doesn't deserve a LHW title shot, its not even debatable.

Glover on the other hand... Jones mate I don't care how you twist it, Glover is plenty experienced and plenty ready to be given a title shot. Look at his win streak. He's finally come to the UFC and is wrecking everyone.

Oh but he got punched in his last fight, so isn't worthy. Cut the crap, Bader landed one good punch then got humiliated for his effort, Glover is a big concern.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Who has Glover beat though? He's on a good win streak, and beating Bader was big, but that's it.

In the cage, he's okay at grappling and pretty heavy handed. He doesn't have the wrestling to give Jones trouble, and he isn't an intelligent enough fighter to slip the jabs and kicks from Jones to get a tear up going. He has a puncher's chance, while Sonnen, Belfort, Machida etc. at least had strategies.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who else apart from Gustaf is on a good streak? Sick of everyone being blinded by name value and a champion's supposed invincibility. I didn't say the Bader fight should earn Glover a title shot.

All those guy's strategies worked great... They were all banking on one technique and when it failed in the first round, they shit the bed. I'm sure it wasn't his strategy to get hit by Bader but he did, then a minute later Bader was knocked out. Jones should see that as resilience and nasty striking ability, because sure as hell Greg Jackson will. Glover is highly competent everywhere and has a much better chance against Jones than any of them.

He would be huge favorite over everyone except Jones and Gustaf right now, if they need a title challenger before Glover can get another fight in, they'll be calling him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Who else apart from Gustaf is on a good streak? Sick of everyone being blinded by name value and a champion's supposed invincibility. I didn't say the Bader fight should earn Glover a title shot.
> 
> All those guy's strategies worked great... They were all banking on one technique and when it failed in the first round, they shit the bed. I'm sure it wasn't his strategy to get hit by Bader but he did, then a minute later Bader was knocked out. Jones should see that as resilience and nasty striking ability, because sure as hell Greg Jackson will. Glover is highly competent everywhere and has a much better chance against Jones than any of them.
> 
> He would be huge favorite over everyone except Jones and Gustaf right now, if they need a title challenger before Glover can get another fight in, they'll be calling him.


I didn't say that I wouldn't put Glover in there, I'm just saying that I agreed with Jones in saying that he's not on the same level.

Are you suggesting that they shouldnt have had a strategy? You could have said that Machida was only able to be beat by a reckless slugger with a lucky punch a few years ago, but strategy allowed him to be figured out.

Getting caught and not being KOed isn't that impressive to me. Jones isn't going to be throwing big hooks so it won't be relevant for him to even think about Glover recovering from being rocked. Jones looks to break people down, and that's a whole different kind of heart than recovering from a shot. 

Like Gus, Glover might be good enough everywhere, but he's not amazing anywhere. Jones has better wrestling than Glover, better striking, better fighting IQ. Glover could get a sub I guess, but he's not really a triangle or armbar kind of guy which to me is the way to beat Jones.

Huge favourite? I'd have Machida beating Glover pretty easily. Glover comes forward, throws some hooks, that's kind of what Machida beats for a living. I could even see Glover having some problems from Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Professor (Mar 3, 2013)

Honestly, so much hate for Jones because he thinks he's better than anyone else.. I'd say for good reason though. Not a single JBJ fight has been close, not even remotely.

Jordan is my favorite ball player of all time but there's no denying that he wasn't an asshole, to opponents and his own team alike. Trash talking, getting into people's faces, hey it's all apart of the game but the best thing about it was when all was said and done, he brought home championships. 

Jones backs up his arrogance by completely dominating whomever is standing opposite the cage from and he finishes them (most at least). They're in the fight game, they don't need to respect their opponents.. I'd much rather watch a JBJ fight than a GSP fight. JBJ is allowed to disrespect his opponents because he beats them to a pulp when they fight.

Anderson disrespects his opponents _inside_ the cage even after he was 'humbled' by what Chael did to him in their first fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Professor said:


> Honestly, so much hate for Jones because he thinks he's better than anyone else.. I'd say for good reason though. Not a single JBJ fight has been close, not even remotely.
> 
> Jordan is my favorite ball player of all time but there's no denying that he wasn't an asshole, to opponents and his own team alike. Trash talking, getting into people's faces, hey it's all apart of the game but the best thing about it was when all was said and done, he brought home championships.
> 
> ...


I'm not that big of a Jones fan, but I'd say he respects his opponents well. Jones got so much hate because he turned down the Sonnen fight. Jones probably does think he's the best, but look at a JBJ Vs Anderson thread. Most people think Jones would probably win, over the GOAT. He's also easily the best LHW currently, and maybe even ever.

Put all of this in his own head, and like all of us his biasedness would be magnified.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SM33 said:


> He would be huge favorite over everyone except Jones and Gustaf right now, if they need a title challenger before Glover can get another fight in, they'll be calling him.


I don't even think Glover is a top 5 LHW fighter... I think he has looked good against weaker opponents and so so against the couple decent fighters he has faced. I haven't seen enough to think he would beat the top guys in the division though. Jones, Gustafsson, Evans, Davis, Machida, maybe even Sonnen and Henderson would all be very tough fights for Glover imo.

I think a lot of the hype behind Glover is due to an overrated belief in Rampage Jacksons abilities as a fighter these days. Jackson and Bader are the only 2 guys Glover has beat worth noting and Bader's only real win worth noting was over Jackson as well. Imo Jackson hasn't been relevant for years, in fact his only real wins in the last 5 years were against Hamill, Jardine and W. Silva since Machida should have got the nod in their fight.



Professor said:


> Anderson disrespects his opponents _inside_ the cage even after he was 'humbled' by what Chael did to him in their first fight.


Chael didn't humble Silva. Weidman did.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not a huge Jon Jones fan but I think people are being a little harsh on him here.

Yeah he's arrogant as hell and is about as likable as a bunch of weeds, but I honestly think that Jones was/is just so sheltered growing up that his communication skills suffered.

I think he means that Glover isn't ready to take his title. Which I agree. I consider Glover the 3rd best LHW right and have a high opinion of him as a person and a martial artist, but he won't have anything for Jones. Jones is just too good, he's dangerous everywhere and he maximizes his physical advantages excellently.

If he's arguing that Glover isn't ready for a title shot then I would thoroughly disagree. Glover to me is more deserving that Gustaf honestly.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I don't even think Glover is a top 5 LHW fighter... I think he has looked good against weaker opponents and so so against the couple decent fighters he has faced. I haven't seen enough to think he would beat the top guys in the division though. Jones, Gustafsson, Evans, Davis, Machida, maybe even Sonnen and Henderson would all be very tough fights for Glover imo.
> 
> I think a lot of the hype behind Glover is due to an overrated belief in Rampage Jacksons abilities as a fighter these days. Jackson and Bader are the only 2 guys Glover has beat worth noting and Bader's only real win worth noting was over Jackson as well. Imo Jackson hasn't been relevant for years, in fact his only real wins in the last 5 years were against Hamill, Jardine and W. Silva since Machida should have got the nod in their fight.
> 
> ...


End of the day, Glover is on the biggest streak besides Jones and Gustaf, if his next fight is to be against a similarly ranked guy, the winner or loser of Jones and Gus will be the only test for him IMO.

Machida won't fight him, Mousasi wants to be at MW, Hendo(two fight lose streak) is fighting Vitor, and Evans has nothing for him IMO. Everyone else fell off. So when you consider that the only fight left for him before a title shot is Evans or the loser of this week's title fight... Glover is easily top 5. Sonnen shouldn't be in this discussion at all. Davis did beat Lyoto but... He'd be as helpless as Chael against Glover.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I find it funny how you just happen to know that Glover would destroy Chael or Davis when we haven't seen Glover fight a fighter even close to their skill sets. 

Glover has beaten mediocre brawlers and cans. Nothing more. He has never faced a great wrestler, a great striker or a great submission fighter. He has never faced a good top 5 LHW fighter period.

Sonnens win over Shogun is as impressive as Glover's win over Bader(his biggest win), only difference is Sonnen actually looked good doing it whereas Glover was losing the fight and almost got ktfo.

I can't believe I am even defending Sonnen because I don't think he is that good and I hate his personality but I just can't believe how highly some people think of Glover. People should be hoping he doesn't ever have to face a top 5 LHW because his hype train is going to come to a grinding halt when he does.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I find it funny how you just happen to know that Glover would destroy Chael or Davis when we haven't seen Glover fight a fighter even close to their skill sets.
> 
> Glover has beaten mediocre brawlers and cans. Nothing more. He has never faced a great wrestler, a great striker or a great submission fighter. He has never faced a good top 5 LHW fighter period.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this post is ridiculous.

He's never beaten a top BJJ guy

Marcio Cruz - Cruz is a 6-time Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu World Champion, 5-time Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu National Champion, 8-time Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Pan-American Champion and the 2003 ADCC World Champion.

He's never beaten a top striker

Fábio Maldonado - He made his professional boxing debut in April 2002.[2] As a boxer he has a record of 22-0 with an impressive 21 knockouts.[2] He last boxed professionally in June 2010.

And as for Top Wrestler

Ryan Bader - Bader was a three-time Pac 10 Champion winning titles in 2003, 2004, and 2006. He was also a two-time All-American, placing 4th in 2004 as a sophomore and 7th in 2006 as a senior.

As for the "cans" he crushed you mean former UFC champions Ricco Rodriguez and Quinton Jackson

Chael Sonnen beat Shogun...good for him he also washed out of the LHW division with loses to Jeremy Horn, Trevor Prangley and Babalu Sobral.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

I think that Mr. Jones will get his as* kicked real soon. Yeah, it's good to be confident, but his self-assessment and his opinion of others is just silly at times to be honest. Don't get me wrong I really enjoy Jones's style and him as a fighter, but he brings to much attention to his persona and quotes, which will affect his nerves. It's not about who is strong-minded or mentally tough, sooner or later the pressure that he is bringing to himself will affect the outcome of an important fight! He should bring back his "GSP" understanding of the sport and of his opponents and he should drop his "Mayweather" character. He was very cool when he was playing the role of Jackson's shinning student, but now he is just too pompous.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I get what you are saying but we have seen time and time again that stats and accomplishments outside of MMA don't always translate well into MMA. For example Bader has awesome credentials yet he is middle of the road at best. Maldanado is nowhere near the top of his division even though he theoretically should be out striking the people he is fighting.

We have seen countless BJJ fighters fail in the UFC. 

So while he has technically faced fighters with those credentials, he has not faced an elite UFC caliber fighter that possesses those skills.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone (Jones included) think that Jones is going to do stand up solely to proof he is a better striker than Gus ?

This talk that he thinks he is a better striker than Gus is just what it is... TALK

Jones went for takedown as soon as he landed a solid punch vs Machida and that is what he is aiming for here as well.

What he really avoid talking about is:
Jones cannot just take everyone down at will just like Anderson Silva cannot just knock anyone out any second he chooses. That is just what they want their opponents to believe. Jones just want opponents to hesitate so he can out strike them and Anderson Silva just want opponents to feel desperate and go for wild swings at him so he can counter them.

Jones was doing a lot of standing vs Machida and Rampage Jackson until he got them down. 

I would be surprised if Jones vs Gustafsson went all 5 rounds. Gus has too big guns for that so Jones has to silence them before they shoot.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Does anyone (Jones included) think that Jones is going to do stand up solely to proof he is a better striker than Gus ?


I think he will, but not to prove to anyone other than himself that he is a better striker.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I get what you are saying but we have seen time and time again that stats and accomplishments outside of MMA don't always translate well into MMA. For example Bader has awesome credentials yet he is middle of the road at best. Maldanado is nowhere near the top of his division even though he theoretically should be out striking the people he is fighting.
> 
> We have seen countless BJJ fighters fail in the UFC.
> 
> So while he has technically faced fighters with those credentials, he has not faced an elite UFC caliber fighter that possesses those skills.


I think peoples values are seriously skewed when top ten fighters, UFC vets, and former champions are "cans" and "middle of the road" fighters.

Would it be nice for him to have a top five win..sure. But that isn't on him, it's on the UFC for booking the fight.

1 - Gustaf - fighting for the title
2 - Glover - 
3 - Machida - dropping to MW
4 - Davis
5 - Evans - fighting Sonnen

Theirs only one fight in the top five for him. That fighter also BTW is on a terrible run where 4 of his last 6 fights have been so boring I doubt the UFC will ever give him a shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think peoples values are seriously skewed when top ten fighters, UFC vets, and former champions are "cans" and "middle of the road" fighters.
> 
> Would it be nice for him to have a top five win..sure. But that isn't on him, it's on the UFC for booking the fight.
> 
> ...


I'm in the middle on the Glover situation in general. I think both sides have good points as to why he should or shouldn't be next.

As for the first part of your post. I don't think they are middle of the road in the grand scheme of things as they obviously had to be above average to remain in the UFC, but in terms of UFC talent, they are closer to average than elite. When you are talking about putting someone in with the #1 guy, a fringe top 10 isn't nearly the same fighter.

As for UFC vets, do you not believe fighters change as years pass? Ricco is more name value than anything these days. It's not like he is destroying top competition anymore. There are some former UFC fighters that could be considered good wins, but others not so much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm in the middle on the Glover situation in general. I think both sides have good points as to why he should or shouldn't be next.
> 
> As for the first part of your post. I don't think they are middle of the road in the grand scheme of things as they obviously had to be above average to remain in the UFC, but in terms of UFC talent, they are closer to average than elite. When you are talking about putting someone in with the #1 guy, a fringe top 10 isn't nearly the same fighter.
> 
> As for UFC vets, do you not believe fighters change as years pass? Ricco is more name value than anything these days. It's not like he is destroying top competition anymore. There are some former UFC fighters that could be considered good wins, but others not so much.


When Glover fought Ricco he was 47-13, that's not a can's record. He's getting the crap kicked out of him nowadays but this is how you find the Alexander Volkov's of the world. 

It's just crazy to act like a guy whose beaten 10 current and former UFC fighters and is ranked #2 is not "worthy" of a title shot. This is the same crap we heard with Weidman and look at what happened there.

Jon Jones wants Anderson Silva, Glover Teixera doesn't think he's ready to win the title both are perfectly valid positions for fighters to take. Doesn't mean Glover hasn't earned a shot, or Jones is being a dick or Jones is ducking competition.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> When Glover fought Ricco he was 47-13, that's not a can's record. He's getting the crap kicked out of him nowadays but this is how you find the Alexander Volkov's of the world.
> 
> It's just crazy to act like a guy whose beaten 10 current and former UFC fighters and is ranked #2 is not "worthy" of a title shot. This is the same crap we heard with Weidman and look at what happened there.
> 
> Jon Jones wants Anderson Silva, Glover Teixera doesn't think he's ready to win the title both are perfectly valid positions for fighters to take. Doesn't mean Glover hasn't earned a shot, or Jones is being a dick or Jones is ducking competition.


Yeah and he had just been TKO'd by Seth Petruzelli and then lost again right before. I'm not saying it wasn't a good win. But Ricco hasn't fought the best of the best in some time.

I'm not debating whether or not he should get the shot. Like I said I'm pretty neutral in that debate. The state of the LHW division is pretty bad and there aren't many options so I do think he should get it in that sense. But I also understand people's frustration when it comes to who he has fought up until now. 

People like Ricco are good wins, but pretty irrelevant when it comes to talking about UFC title contenders.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I see hardly any difference in who Tex has beat and who Gustaf has beat. Gustaf has a decision of Thiago SIlva that may bump his resume up a tad. But I think that more than cancels out when you factor in Tex's long long undefeated streak.

It is laughable to me that Tex's resume gets questioned so often. Yet I hear no one even mention Gustaf's resume.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I see hardly any difference in who Tex has beat and who Gustaf has beat. Gustaf has a decision of Thiago SIlva that may bump his resume up a tad. But I think that more than cancels out when you factor in Tex's long long undefeated streak.
> 
> It is laughable to me that Tex's resume gets questioned so often. Yet I hear no one even mention Gustaf's resume.


I agree.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I'm sorry but this post is ridiculous.
> 
> He's never beaten a top BJJ guy
> 
> ...


Quoted to be read again and again.

Jones is a better fighter than the competition he faced. Period. He is athletic, smart and has outstanding greco-wrestling and inhuman GNP. However, it does not mean he would out-grapple Tex and even less he is a better striker than Tex for we have zero evidence he is a better striker than Tex.
Ppl insist in dismiss Tex competition while ignoring Jones competition. Look what short notice 185 broken hand Vitor did to him in the first round and now Jones says Tex showed holes in his game against Bader, so he's not ready?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I'm sorry but this post is ridiculous.
> 
> He's never beaten a top BJJ guy
> 
> ...


Wooo Glover beat a guy who in his prime couldn't beat Monson or Arlovski in an MMA match... BJJ credentials doesn't mean anything in an MMA ring when you can't get the fight to the ground or a sub while being punched in the face...

Maldonado an elite striker? Lol...Did you see who Maldonado fought in boxing? He beat 2 guys that were barely 0.500 fighters and the rest of his opponents combined had a record of 10 wins and 62 losses... Calling his boxing opponents cans is a disgrace to the word can...

Let me rephrase the next part. Glover has never fought a top MMA wrestler, especially one that tried to impose their wrestling(which Bader did not)... 

And actually I was including Bader, Jackson, Te Huna and Rodriguez in the mediocre fighter category. The rest of the guys Glover has beat were cans...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Quoted to be read again and again.
> 
> Jones is a better fighter than the competition he faced. Period. He is athletic, smart and has outstanding greco-wrestling and inhuman GNP. However, it does not mean he would out-grapple Tex and even less he is a better striker than Tex for we have zero evidence he is a better striker than Tex.
> Ppl insist in dismiss Tex competition while ignoring Jones competition. Look what short notice 185 broken hand Vitor did to him in the first round and now Jones says Tex showed holes in his game against Bader, so he's not ready?


Vitor almost subbed Jones partly by catching him by surprise. The rest of the fight Jones dominated Vitor...

I am not arguing that Tex doesn't deserve a shot against Jones. I am just arguing that he doesn't stand a chance against Jones and that he isn't a top 5 LHW fighter in the UFC. Tex's record and the fact that Jones has pretty much beat every other top LHW fighter is the only reason Tex "deserves" a title shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Imo, Glover, Gustaf and Weidman's records are ridiculously blown up. The only legitimate guy to me that's in their category is ridiculously fast rank risers is Hendricks.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Vitor almost subbed Jones partly by catching him by surprise. The rest of the fight Jones dominated Vitor...


Same you could say about Glover being tagged by Bader, that's the point. If Jones got caught himself to win the fight later he can't say Tex isn't ready for him based on the same line of thinking.


420atalon said:


> I am not arguing that Tex doesn't deserve a shot against Jones. I am just arguing that he doesn't stand a chance against Jones and that he isn't a top 5 LHW fighter in the UFC. Tex's record and the fact that Jones has pretty much beat every other top LHW fighter is the only reason Tex "deserves" a title shot.


You state Tex doesn't stand a chance at your own expense, but that doesn't mean anything for anything can happen. You just said yourself Jones made a mistake and almost got his arm broken by a short notice busted hand non LHW ranked Vitor.
There's no such thing as "the guy doesn't stand a chance".
I agree with the last phrase, but come on, that's pretty obvious. Sure, if there were other top threats in the division harder would be to Tex to get his shot, but the low quality of the division also says something about its champion, right? Look at the condition of these "top dogs" Jones beat recently. Two of them Tex did beat as well.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> And **** off with the "I'm black so why doesn't DC stop hating me already?" crap. He doesn't like you because he see's trough your bratty fake self.


DC actually said all the back and forth started because Jon Jones didn't recognize him when they ran into each other backstage at an event.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Same you could say about Glover being tagged by Bader, that's the point. If Jones got caught himself to win the fight later he can't say Tex isn't ready for him based on the same line of thinking.
> 
> You state Tex doesn't stand a chance at your own expense, but that doesn't mean anything for anything can happen. You just said yourself Jones made a mistake and almost got his arm broken by a short notice busted hand non LHW ranked Vitor.
> There's no such thing as "the guy doesn't stand a chance".
> I agree with the last phrase, but come on, that's pretty obvious. Sure, if there were other top threats in the division harder would be to Tex to get his shot, but the low quality of the division also says something about its champion, right? Look at the condition of these "top dogs" Jones beat recently. Two of them Tex did beat as well.


Except Bader was winning the fight even before he rocked Tex.

Tex has a punchers chance against Jones, Jones is a much better striker then Bader though and is much harder to hit which makes Tex's punchers chance a pretty small chance.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

SmackyBear said:


> DC actually said all the back and forth started because Jon Jones didn't recognize him when they ran into each other backstage at an event.


Like I said, he doesn't like Jones because of the immaturity and fakeness. And DC didn't say that, Todd Rexx did. Rexx said after Jon was talking shit about DC, Mo and Evans, that Daniel called out Jones for acting like he was a big wrestling aficionado then big-shoting him, acting like he didn't know who he was at a wrestling function they were at together, called him out on the fakeness.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Except Bader was winning the fight even before he rocked Tex.
> 
> Tex has a punchers chance against Jones, Jones is a much better striker then Bader though and is much harder to hit which makes Tex's punchers chance a pretty small chance.


MMA meets MATH

:bored02::sarcastic07::doh01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Except Bader was winning the fight even before he rocked Tex.


What are you talking about? Bader was sleeping before the chrono marked three fecking minutes into the fight. That doesn't mean sh!t. Anderson started losing many of his fights, so what?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What are you talking about? Bader was sleeping before the chrono marked three fecking minutes into the fight. That doesn't mean sh!t. Anderson started losing many of his fights, so what?


Don't even try to compare that to Anderson... Anderson humiliates, depresses, and psychologically defeats his opponents by putting himself in dangerous situations and mocking his opponents abilities. The only fight he was actually losing in any way similar to the Tex Bader fight was his first fight against Sonnen.

Obviously you don't see or understand what I am saying. The only way this discussion will be resolved is by Glover actually fighting a top 5 LHW. You obviously believe he will walk through them if it isn't Jones whereas I think he will struggle and his hype train will come to an end like so many other similar fighters before him.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Don't even try to compare that to Anderson... Anderson humiliates, depresses, and psychologically defeats his opponents by putting himself in dangerous situations and mocking his opponents abilities. The only fight he was actually losing in any way similar to the Tex Bader fight was his first fight against Sonnen.


Tell me about it...


420atalon said:


> Obviously you don't see or understand what I am saying. The only way this discussion will be resolved is by Glover actually fighting a top 5 LHW. *You obviously believe he will walk through them* if it isn't Jones whereas I think he will struggle and his hype train will come to an end like so many other similar fighters before him.


Bold part is your mind playing tricks on you again. I never suggested this anywhere, but for you this is "obvious". I am merely stating Tex is a legit contender since the begining to counter Jones silly arguments he is not ready because he got careless for two minutes in a fight he stopped in three. I also stated several times I don't buy the top LWH Jones faced and their momentum.
Tex is a legit contender in my eyes. That's all in black and white I can offer to you.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> Bold part is your mind playing tricks on you again. I never suggested this anywhere, but for you this is "obvious". I am merely stating Tex is a legit contender since the begining to counter Jones silly arguments he is not ready because he got careless for two minutes in a fight he stopped in three. I also stated several times I don't buy the top LWH Jones faced and their momentum.
> Tex is a legit contender in my eyes. That's all in black and white I can offer to you.


I just don't see what makes you think Tex is a legit contender(aka threat to Jones' title). He has 1 good win over Rampage(as do Jones, Bader, Evans, Griffin and judging aside Machida...) and a mediocre win over Bader. He has shown nothing to make us think he is any real step above(or even at) the level of competition Jones has already faced and destroyed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> I just don't see what makes you think Tex is a legit contender(aka threat to Jones' title). He has 1 good win over Rampage(as do Jones, Bader, Evans, Griffin and judging aside Machida...) and a mediocre win over Bader. He has shown nothing to make us think he is any real step above(or even at) the level of competition Jones has already faced and destroyed.


And while this Jones was winning over...:confused02:

Ok. Just revise my posts. It's been said already several times.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Like I said, he doesn't like Jones because of the immaturity and fakeness. And DC didn't say that, Todd Rexx did. Rexx said after Jon was talking shit about DC, Mo and Evans, that Daniel called out Jones for acting like he was a big wrestling aficionado then big-shoting him, acting like he didn't know who he was at a wrestling function they were at together, called him out on the fakeness.


That's not really the beginning of the thing, according to Cormier anyway:



> Daniel Cormier isn’t downplaying his upcoming fight with Roy Nelson, but right now the match feels like a veggie appetizer for a main course - a showdown with light heavyweight champion Jon Jones.
> 
> There have been words expressed over the years between the two in a situation Cormier said dates back nearly three years to UFC 121 in Anaheim, Calif.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/8/8/4600180/daniel-cormier-ill-face-petty-jon-jones-at-some-point

The confrontation you're thinking of happened after the 2011 MMA Awards:

http://www.cagedinsider.com/ufc/report-jon-jones-and-daniel-cormier-came-close-to-street-fight/

Personally, I don't think either of them look mature from these stories. But for some reason, it's only Jones who gets crap for it from the fans.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jones has earn everything he has got, and I respect him for that. However he has no business saying who deserves to fight for goal etc. Jones got that title via an opportunity, Dc has done enough to earn a title shot. LHW is a mess, Sonnen and Vitor never fought at LHW during Jones run, and they got a title shot. DC is undefeated and has defeated three top level HW contenders.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Jones has earn everything he has got, and I respect him for that. *However he has no business saying who deserves to fight for goal etc.* Jones got that title via an opportunity, Dc has done enough to earn a title shot. LHW is a mess, Sonnen and Vitor never fought at LHW during Jones run, and they got a title shot. DC is undefeated and has defeated three top level HW contenders.


It is his business he's the champion and the UFC has done a piss poor job with the 205ers. The LHW division is a mess and who's fault is that...not Jon Jones it's the UFC. They were to focused on expanded the lighter weight classes and catering to the "legends" of the sport they failed to bring in and develop the talent to contend for titles. Not only that but they let god knows how many fighters drop down and wash out to 185.

Of Jones 7 UFC title fights (I'm counting Glover as the next one) I would say Rashad, Gustaf and Glover were the only ones who "earned" the shot. The UFC picked Quinton and Sonnen and those were terrible fights. Jon Jones picked Belfort and Machida and those were his best title fights. So at this point, seeing as how the UFC has failed to build up the divison, and the fighters they picked stunk up the joint while the fighters Jone's has picked haven't I'm going with Jones.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Jones has earn everything he has got, and I respect him for that. However he has no business saying who deserves to fight for goal etc. Jones got that title via an opportunity, Dc has done enough to earn a title shot. LHW is a mess, Sonnen and Vitor never fought at LHW during Jones run, and they got a title shot. DC is undefeated and has defeated three top level HW contenders.


This, Jones is a beast... that's not in question.

However, he has no business talking like no one gets a shot, the guy was a nobody when he got an opportunity to face Shogun for the title. DC has done enough in HW for me to say yes, drop down and you can face Jones. Ex olympian, beat 3 top 10 HW's (Barnett, Mir & Silva--Not to mention 2 were ex-UFC champs).

People have gotten far more for doing less. Then there's Glover. Jones says he's not ready, Bader exposed a hole, blah blah blah.

Vitor exposed you and almost took your arm home Jon. Glover has proven to be quite a beast and Id love for him to get the opportunity to tee off on Jones.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

With Jones' resume at the time Shogun could have said the same. That Jones wasn't ready. In reality Jones didn't have a resume any better than Glover's when he got his shot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

SmackyBear said:


> That's not really the beginning of the thing, according to Cormier anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DC, in that interview a month ago, reaffirmed part of the account given by Rex from early in the year, that Jones big shotteed him and is fake in how he reps himself. DC didn't like Jones fake and bratty personality when they met behind the scenes. DC is like most people in that it's not too hard typically to see through phony individuals and not care for them. That is why Jones catches flack.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Jones has turned into a little bitch but I agree with him on this one. DC has proved nothing to me or anyone else in the Light HW division. Glover did show some weak points in the Bader fight and Rashad doesnt really deserve a rematch to me yet. Glover needs one more high profile fight and to win convincingly to me. I mean Bader and Jackson.....thats Glovers biggest fights. He won them but I really think he needs a win over Evans, Hendo, Rua, or Machida to get the title shot.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah he said that. He's talking pretty big right now. If he really believes 1/2 of what he says then he should use DC as his 1st HW victim while he waits for some LHW to prove himself worthy.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jones deserves my foot up his ass.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> Jones has turned into a little bitch but I agree with him on this one. DC has proved nothing to me or anyone else in the Light HW division. Glover did show some weak points in the Bader fight and Rashad doesnt really deserve a rematch to me yet. Glover needs one more high profile fight and to win convincingly to me. I mean Bader and Jackson.....thats Glovers biggest fights. He won them but I really think he needs a win over Evans, Hendo, Rua, or Machida to get the title shot.


This sort of thinking is so dumb. He needs a win over Evans, Hendo, Rua, or Machida? How many of those guys did Gustaf beat? How many of those guys did Sonnen beat to get his shot? 

Gustaf has no better resume than Tex. Tex probably has the better resume actually. Gustaf beat a broken down SHogun. Hell Shogun may not even be a top 10 LHW anymore. 

Machida is a 185er now and has a fight scheduled. Hendo is fighting Vitor. Shogun is fighting Te Huna and doesn't deserve to fight a top guy. He is focking 3-5 in his last 8 fight for focks sake. And Evans? Who cares about Rashad? He got his title shot and lost bad. He lost to Lil Nog and then got a crappy win over Hendo. Evans hasn't looked good since he beat Phil.

People like this are way too hung up on big Names. Oh Shogun is a name! So Tex must beat him! Doesn't matter that Shogun is a shell of his former self and has looked like garbage. 

Tex has a better resume than Bones' last 2 opponents ever did. Tex has as good of a resume as the man who Bones is fighting tonight. Enough with this garbage. Not sure where people get this "he has to beat so many top guys to get a shot". Look around. UFC is gift title shot city. Title shots aren't nearly as difficult as you seem to think they are of obtaining.



oldfan said:


> Yeah he said that. He's talking pretty big right now. If he really believes 1/2 of what he says then he should use DC as his 1st HW victim while he waits for some LHW to prove himself worthy.


Agree. WHy not beat up an undefeated HW if he is of no threat? FOr teh record I don't think DC is the man to beat Bones. He is simply too short. He would have to wrestle like a crazed man for 5 rounds. Bones would sit way on the outside. And Jones would tie him up easily and get it standing if DC does get him down. People really underestimate how much his length comes into play on teh ground. He totally engulfs guys on the ground. Easily able to control them, while still being able to maneuver his arms for elbows or subs. 

Who does he expect to fight? Not saying he WONT fight them. But what does he think? Tex has nothing for him? DC hasn't proven anything? But Vitor and Chael did? Gustaf beat a broken down SHogun and he is the ONE??? Jones talks out of his ass all the time. He is constantly in elitism mode and he is so full of himself he probably doesn't even realize it anymore. Tex just KO'd the guy that Bones beat to get his title shot. Before that he soundly beat a guy that Bones defended his title against just a year and a half prior. People love to say how awesome Bones' record is. But if a guy like Tex beats 2 guys that were in that AWESOME run, somehow those wins are diminished. It really is quite odd. Page can be deemed "A former champ" Bones just beat a former champ! But when Tex beats him soundly in every single area...it is meh...


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Jones shut up and fight who they put in front of you


This.

And I'm saying this as someone who actually likes Jones as a fighter.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

above said:


> This.
> 
> And I'm saying this as someone who actually likes Jones as a fighter.


Not this. Jones is the most active champion there is and has always faced whoever put in front of him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The last guy who said someone didn't deserve to fight him got KTFO by that guy. And that guy was undefeated in the UFC.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Not this. Jones is the most active champion there is and *has always faced whoever put in front of him.*


Except when he ducked a MW coming from a lost for UFC 151, right?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Except when he ducked a MW coming from a lost for UFC 151, right?


This issue has been talked about for so much. You can't really discredit Jones for not wanting to face competition, can you?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I can see Courmier-Gustaffson and Textiera-Jones as mains events. A little KHW tournament.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/glover-teixeira-doesnt-want-to-wait-around-for-a-jones-gustafsson-rematch



> After moving into title contention following his knockout victory over Ryan Bader in Brazil, Glover Teixeira doesn’t want to wait around for the Jon Jones vs. Alexander Gustafsson rematch if it happens. He just wants to get back into the Octagon.
> 
> “I don’t worry about this stuff,” Teixeira said on the Fox Sports Post-Fight Show. “For sure they’re going to give me another fight, I don’t want to wait for the rematch.
> 
> ...


Glover is all class.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> This issue has been talked about for so much. You can't really discredit Jones for not wanting to face competition, can you?


I brought a historical fact that yourself reckon it was been talked about so much for it lead to the first event cancellation in UFC history and happened mainly because this... 



Rauno said:


> Jones... has *always* faced whoever put in front of him.


...*is just not true*. He didn't face Sonnen in the first time he was put in front of him. Plain fact, so yes, I discredit him.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I brought a historical fact that yourself reckon it was been talked about so much for it lead to the first event cancellation in UFC history and happened mainly because this...
> 
> 
> ...*is just not true*. He didn't face Sonnen in the first time he was put in front of him. Plain fact, so yes, I discredit him.


I really hate sounding like a Bones homer, but...

Yawn. Yes he didn't face Sonnen the first time, but do you really think other champions like GSP would have defended their belt against a new opponent within like two weeks notice? Yes Jones should have taken the fight, but Greg Jackson & Co convinced him otherwise. And 100% UFC's fault the event got canceled. When Edgar/Maynard was a late scrap, the PPV stayed because it had two supporting fights. This was such a crap card that it couldn't even pass as a Fuel card on its own without the Bones fight. 

Otherwise, Bones has defended the title 6 times in 2 years, and that includes a nasty toe injury earlier this year, as well as filming TUF before. He has done plenty for the UFC with fighting whoever they ask.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I brought a historical fact that yourself reckon it was been talked about so much for it lead to the first event cancellation in UFC history and happened mainly because this...
> 
> 
> ...*is just not true*. He didn't face Sonnen in the first time he was put in front of him. Plain fact, so yes, I discredit him.


Yet he faced Sonnen when given the chance to prepare for him. Your making it sound like Jones is picking his fights which isn't true. The declining of the initial fight had many factors in there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Yet he faced Sonnen when given the chance to prepare for him. Your making it sound like Jones is picking his fights which isn't true. The declining of the initial fight had many factors in there.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Your quote was untrue. Simple as this. Don't force it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://www.mmaweekly.com/glover-teixeira-doesnt-want-to-wait-around-for-a-jones-gustafsson-rematch
> 
> 
> 
> Glover is all class.


Glover seems like a great guy. He's not worried about losing to anyone. That's the same attitude Chuck used to have and I love it.

I would really like to see Glover fight Phil Davis


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Your quote was untrue. Simple as this. Don't force it.


Don Frye claims the scuttlebutt on that fight was not that Jones didn't want to fight Chael but the UFC was going to pay Jones less to fight Chael.

Point is moot, they fought, the fight was promoted it was a terrible one-sided beat-down. Belfort (Jones choice) Gustaf (right choice (who wasn't asked (but the UFC claimed they asked everyone))) were both better fights.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Don Frye claims the scuttlebutt on that fight was not that Jones didn't want to fight Chael but the UFC was going to pay Jones less to fight Chael.
> 
> Point is moot, they fought, the fight was promoted it was a terrible one-sided beat-down. Belfort (Jones choice) Gustaf (right choice (who wasn't asked (but the UFC claimed they asked everyone))) were both better fights.


 Don't spread the mess driving even farther away from the point with this useless gossip. Matters zero to this very point the reasons Jones refused to fight Sonnen in the first time. The word *"always"* was used and since he refused to fight that fight, for whatever reason, the word *"always"* makes Rauno's statement false. That's all. Get over.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

As much as I want to see Glover and Cormier fight Jones they can both take a back seat. Once Jones and Gus heal up Jones vs Gus II needs to happen first.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jones refused to fight Sonnen at short notice because like me, he thought Sonnen could be a very difficult opponent and wanted to give him the full respect in a best Vs best form match.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Your quote was untrue. Simple as this. Don't force it.


So your whole argument is behind the word "always"? Okay you're right, Jones hasn't accepted one fight, which probably wasn't because he was picking his opponents (which started this whole argument). Fact remains that Jones has faced all the competition he's been put against.






MMA-Sportsman said:


> Don't spread the mess driving even farther away from the point with this useless gossip. Matters zero to this very point the reasons Jones refused to fight Sonnen in the first time. The word *"always"* was used and since he refused to fight that fight, for whatever reason, the word *"always"* makes Rauno's statement false. That's all. Get over.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> So your whole argument is behind the word "always"? Okay you're right, Jones hasn't accepted one fight, which probably wasn't because he was picking his opponents (which started this whole argument). Fact remains that Jones has faced all the competition he's been put against.


Yes, finally. He ducked once. It was historical. He had his whatever reasons, I get it. 
I never said he was picking fights in any moment, though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> So your whole argument is behind the word "always"? Okay you're right, Jones hasn't accepted one fight, which probably wasn't because he was picking his opponents (which started this whole argument). Fact remains that Jones has faced all the competition he's been put against.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he has fought everyone he gets put in the cage with. That doesn't mean that he has never said no to fights or possibly ducked people. 

It's not about who he has fought. It's about who he hasn't, or doesn't seem to want to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://www.mmaweekly.com/glover-teixeira-doesnt-want-to-wait-around-for-a-jones-gustafsson-rematch
> 
> Glover is all class.


Agreed. Too bad guys like this don't have more fans.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Agreed. Too bad guys like this don't have more fans.


I cant help but blame Glover for the refs being dicks to Maldonado 

How are people saying Jones ducked a guy that he fought?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How are people saying Jones ducked a guy that he fought?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Would love to see Glover V Bones. That Gustaf fight gave me so much hope. Bones' belt is not the unattainable pinnacle of the LHW division anymore...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I think Jones' arrogance is finally starting to get the better of him. 

Not to take anything away from Gustaf because he showed up like a champ, but Jones is starting to look more scripted and flawed in his wrestling shots than he did before, and no I don't think it's entirely because of Gustaf's reach and training with Davis etc. although those are definite factors. I think it's also a definite devolution in Jones' strengths because of his overconfidence and growing god complex in an otherwise great champ. 

All his arrogant statements leading up to the fight about becoming the greatest combatant of all time, no one deserving to fight him, "that man" (Chris Weidman) not being anything of a superfight, his douchebag cellphone thing at the staredowns, things like that all add up to make a guy lax. He himself admitted he ignored his wrestling training almost entirely for this fight and tried to reinvent his standup.

I see Glover or Davis knocking him off his pedestal unless he heeds this close warning he just got, and this is coming from a fan of Jones (but also admittedly one of Glover and Davis). Glover is the real deal and far more well rounded than Gustaf.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> I think Jones' arrogance is finally starting to get the better of him.
> 
> Not to take anything away from Gustaf because he showed up like a champ, but Jones is starting to look more scripted and flawed in his wrestling shots than he did before, and no I don't think it's just because of Gustaf's reach etc., I think it's a definite devolution in Jones' strengths because of his overconfidence and growing god complex in an otherwise great champ.
> 
> I see Glover or Davis knocking him off his pedestal unless he heeds this close warning he just got.


I doubt Phil will stand much of a chance, he's got good enough wrestling to make it interesting I guess but his striking is still abysmal. I like the guy and always have but the dude cannot strike to save his life. He was blessed with a solid chin and is relatively long so maybe he can eat the strikes and land some shots himself but I have to say, for a guy with a list of credentials as long as his, he's not been able to translate his wrestling very well to MMA and that's the only thing he can really do against Bones. So I see that being a bad night for Phil.

Glover on the other hand landed his power double at will against Rampage (who Bones struggled to take down) and has some scary GNP, if Bones were to get taken down ala the Gustafsson fight then I can't see him getting up without eating a few for his troubles, Glover's power and striking also make it very interesting for me, the dude can KO anyone and can strike while walking backwards like his buddy Chuck.. I think Glover stands the best chance out of anyone not named Alexander Gustafsson.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> I doubt Phil will stand much of a chance, he's got good enough wrestling to make it interesting I guess but his striking is still abysmal. I like the guy and always have but the dude cannot strike to save his life. He was blessed with a solid chin and is relatively long so maybe he can eat the strikes and land some shots himself but I have to say, for a guy with a list of credentials as long as his, he's not been able to translate his wrestling very well to MMA and that's the only thing he can really do against Bones. So I see that being a bad night for Phil.
> 
> Glover on the other hand landed his power double at will against Rampage (who Bones struggled to take down) and has some scary GNP, if Bones were to get taken down ala the Gustafsson fight then I can't see him getting up without eating a few for his troubles, Glover's power and striking also make it very interesting for me, the dude can KO anyone and can strike while walking backwards like his buddy Chuck.. I think Glover stands the best chance out of anyone not named Alexander Gustafsson.


Glover definitely has the better chance and is the more well rounded fighter, no doubt. But I've always thought Davis would be the first guy to put Jones on his back. Gustaf managed it for a few seconds after upping his wrestling game training with Davis, I'd be interested to see what Davis can do. Of course if it stayed standing he's completely screwed.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> *I think Jones' arrogance is finally starting to get the better of him. *
> 
> Not to take anything away from Gustaf because he showed up like a champ, but Jones is starting to look more scripted and flawed in his wrestling shots than he did before, and no I don't think it's entirely because of Gustaf's reach and training with Davis etc. although those are definite factors. I think it's also a definite devolution in Jones' strengths because of his overconfidence and growing god complex in an otherwise great champ.
> 
> ...


I think it got it a little bit too, so I'm glad it didn't result in a loss. Although hard to blame him because he has been dismantling the LHW division over the past few years. But now he got a reality check of someone being able to go toe-to-toe with him for the whole fight, so now he won't think of fights as a shoe-in now. So he's lucky that he got this reality check while he is still the champion.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I really think no one will beat Jones now. I don't care for Jones but I would be willing to bet there's a good possibility that Jones was never really tested like that before and that even though he won it was so close that you will see Jones really really step up his game to another level now. Just like when GSP lost. I'm not absolutely positive about it but just how much Jon has improved in his career so far I would bet that he will work even harder now and be unstoppable. I think Gus will work very hard on his cardio as he was very gassed at the midway of the 4th and almost completely gone in the fifth. I thin Gus will not want that to happen again.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Jones was gifted a fight in which he lost, he never received the proper reality check he was supposed to be given.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is coming from a guy who was gifted a title shot against Shogun because of an injury.

Just shut up and defend your title. Let Joe Silva do his job and if these opponents aren't "ready" than wipe the cage with them and give us a good show.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Jones was gifted a fight in which he lost, he never received the proper reality check he was supposed to be given.


UFCOWNS alt account? 

He was "gifted" nothing, he beat Gus and you seem to keep having an anal fissure every time you talk about it. You cant even make a rational comment without some gigantic exaggeration.:sad03:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

slapshot said:


> UFCOWNS alt account?
> 
> He was "gifted" nothing, he beat Gus and you seem to keep having an anal fissure every time you talk about it. You cant even make a rational comment without some gigantic exaggeration.:sad03:


He just posts in every Bones thread trashing him for no reason, it's best to ignore him.

He wasn't gifted a title shot, it was more of a "right place right time" considering he was fresh off of a good win and was able to fight like a month later. Gifting a title shot was like Sonnen getting a shot against Jones before.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

slapshot said:


> UFCOWNS alt account?
> 
> He was "gifted" nothing, he beat Gus and you seem to keep having an anal fissure every time you talk about it. You cant even make a rational comment without some gigantic exaggeration.:sad03:


Well I'm sorry to disappoint you but I'm not an alt. Also Gus beating Jones or Jones being gifted the win isn't some kind of exaggeration considering if the nod would have went the other way a boat load of the MMA community wouldn't have had an issue with it for the obvious beating Gus gave him.



The Best Around said:


> He just posts in every Bones thread trashing him for no reason, it's best to ignore .


Actually no, I post a lot about Jones because I am a fan of his as a fighter but I'm able to speak about him without being biased. This is something a few people around here have a hard time doing coincidently, and not when it just comes to Jones mind you.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

slapshot said:


> UFCOWNS alt account?
> 
> He was "gifted" nothing, he beat Gus and you seem to keep having an anal fissure every time you talk about it. You cant even make a rational comment without some gigantic exaggeration.:sad03:





The Best Around said:


> He just posts in every Bones thread trashing him for no reason, it's best to ignore him.
> 
> He wasn't gifted a title shot, it was more of a "right place right time" considering he was fresh off of a good win and was able to fight like a month later. Gifting a title shot was like Sonnen getting a shot against Jones before.


TBA, he was saying Jones was gifted the win, not that Gus was gifted the title shot.



BOOM said:


> Well I'm sorry to disappoint you but I'm not an alt. Also Gus beating Jones or Jones being gifted the win isn't some kind of exaggeration considering if the nod would have went the other way a boat load of the MMA community wouldn't have had an issue with it for the obvious beating Gus gave him.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, I post a lot about Jones because I am a fan of his as a fighter but I'm able to speak about him without being biased. This is something a few people around here have a hard time doing coincidently, and not when it just comes to Jones mind you.


Oh my god wtf was I thinking? My bad man, you so won the argument with this statement, who could argue with your overwhelming logic and merit. Im just going to concede right here right now. raise01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Cormier definitely deserves nothing, that much I can agree with.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Cormier definitely deserves nothing, that much I can agree with.


I don't understand this thinking?

Sure he has no wins at LHW. But how does a HW potentially dropping to LHW that has an undefeated record, wins against the likes of Bigfoot, Mir, Josh Barnett, not even get any consideration as a potential opponent for Jon? 

People were all for Pettis fighting Aldo. Yet DC has a better resume than Pettis at that point, in their higher weight classes. Sonnen got a straight title shot going up a weight. Randy got multiple title shots between weight.

How do people just dismiss a potential matchup with an undefeated HW??? What standards are we going by these days????


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand this thinking?
> 
> Sure he has no wins at LHW. But how does a HW potentially dropping to LHW that has an undefeated record, wins against the likes of Bigfoot, Mir, Josh Barnett, not even get any consideration as a potential opponent for Jon?
> 
> ...


HE IS NOT A LHW.

No standards, the job is a mess. If it weren't a mess, undeserving fighters wouldn't be calling out the champs of another weight class in the first place.

Personally, I completely blame Helwani. Kid got skills, but DO NOT make shit out of a fart in this sport. It is still growing and media needs to report, not instigate. Dana seems to hate the kid but by god does he create fights. Rankings are a long way from being implemented.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

You should not get a higher ranking when changing weight class. If you are just outside of title bout in heavyweight then you should be just outside title bout at light heavyweight as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> You should not get a higher ranking when changing weight class. If you are just outside of title bout in heavyweight then you should be just outside title bout at light heavyweight as well.


What are you talking about? DC has beat more than enough quality HWs to be the #1 contender. He is Cain's wrestling coach....THAT is why he isn't fighting for it and wanting to go to 205. 

Why are we acting like the UFC/MMA is so advanced that a undefeated HW wanting a LHW shot is some crazy idea? Newsflash: the UFC is gift title shot city. DC has beat 3 top 7 HWs in a row. Yet it is somehow a joke that he could potentially get to fight the LHW champ? 

The UFC ain't that deep. DC is a top 4 HW yet somehow the thought of him fighting Jones at 205 is ridiculous? Lets get real folks.



SM33 said:


> HE IS NOT A LHW.
> 
> No standards, the job is a mess. If it weren't a mess, undeserving fighters wouldn't be calling out the champs of another weight class in the first place.
> 
> Personally, I completely blame Helwani. Kid got skills, but DO NOT make shit out of a fart in this sport. It is still growing and media needs to report, not instigate. Dana seems to hate the kid but by god does he create fights. Rankings are a long way from being implemented.


So focking what? When Randy went down to 205 to fight for titles it was awesome. Those are still some of the biggest fights in UFC history. In boxing big time undefeated boxers come down to fights guys all the time....and THOSE ARE BIG FIGHTS.

Enough with this rankings rubbish. Yea, a top 4 HW doesn't deserve to fight the LHW champ. Lets see a rematch with Rashad!. Yea lets get real. A top 4 HW fighting the #1 LHW is basically a mega-fight. You are being a nerd thinking otherwise. Rankings have ruined the sport. What happened to the days of Hendo fighting Big Nog. Wandy fighting Cro Cop. Randy fighting Chuck?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What are you talking about? DC has beat more than enough quality HWs to be the #1 contender. He is Cain's wrestling coach....THAT is why he isn't fighting for it and wanting to go to 205.
> 
> Why are we acting like the UFC/MMA is so advanced that a undefeated HW wanting a LHW shot is some crazy idea? Newsflash: the UFC is gift title shot city. DC has beat 3 top 7 HWs in a row. Yet it is somehow a joke that he could potentially get to fight the LHW champ?
> 
> ...


I'd love to see how that wrestling practice goes. Or how they fair when sparring together. I doubt we'll ever know.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> That's not really the beginning of the thing, according to Cormier anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMA fans like to complain about anything, first everyone was pissed that it took so long to line up title fights, shit man most these champions would only fight once maybe twice a year if we were lucky! but Jones is ducking fighters.. HAHA! 

Its like some wired Jealousy because Jones has backhanded most everyone's favorite fighters so now they are just latching on to nonsense to vent, thats my best guess anyway. 



HitOrGetHit said:


> With Jones' resume at the time Shogun could have said the same. That Jones wasn't ready. In reality Jones didn't have a resume any better than Glover's when he got his shot.


Well at the time Jones said this he had other higher ranked fighters in front of Dan and tex to fight like fighters that are/were actually in the LHW division if I have the timeline correct.


HitOrGetHit said:


> Of course he has fought everyone he gets put in the cage with. That doesn't mean that he has never said no to fights or possibly ducked people.
> 
> It's not about who he has fought. It's about who he hasn't, or doesn't seem to want to.


OK then who? Who's left at LHW and who was there to fight that he possibly could have ducked? He steamrolled the best fighters in the division. Jones has defended his title more times than than ANY UFC champion ever has, that alone is impressive. Its not just that he's had more title defenses than anyone or beat everyone. He's also done it in lightning fast succession, he hasn't ducked anyone that's someone, you know that's a fact because he's already beat all of the top ranked guys. 

Id big league Cormer too, why even talk about it until your in the same weight class. This was in 2011 and dan cormier has still yet to fight in the LHW division. At the time Glover just started fighting in the UFC and everyone would have been bitching about Jones ducking everyone else in the division had he fought Tex.

Im a little skeptical Cormier could have even made weight back then.

All this nitpicking and taking things out of context, just ******* enjoy the fights ppl sheesh.

I mean go watch some Ali tape if you think Jones is an ass or better yet look up Floyd Mayweather, Mat Hughes or Mike I bite Tyson. he's not even close to the most fake person to hold a meaningful title.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lets get rid of Joe Silva's job. Lets throw W/L records into a computer and see what it spits out for matchups. Lets go strictly by the rankings. Hey, if it gets down to it, lets give Ryan Jimmo a shot at the title before any sort of HW looking to move down. I mean at least Jimmo has fought at LHW. Lets not create any fun matchups. Lets go by the computer.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What are you talking about? DC has beat more than enough quality HWs to be the #1 contender. He is Cain's wrestling coach....THAT is why he isn't fighting for it and wanting to go to 205.
> 
> Why are we acting like the UFC/MMA is so advanced that a undefeated HW wanting a LHW shot is some crazy idea? Newsflash: the UFC is gift title shot city. DC has beat 3 top 7 HWs in a row. Yet it is somehow a joke that he could potentially get to fight the LHW champ?
> 
> ...


I agree with this, the amount of criticism a potential DC vs Bones fight in the near future has received is very odd to me.

Cormier has proven his worth in the cage fighting very skilled opponents when he himself is been closer to LHW size then his top ranked HW opponents' size. He would of been, or at the very least should of been, booked for a UFC title fight in his first fight in the UFC, if his close friend and peer Cain was not the Champion, that would of happened. Him choosing to and being able to fight at LHW in the future, honestly considering his current standing in a larger division, instantly puts him in the title mix when the switch happens. I had a bigger problem with people saying Evans or Machida were viable options for Weidman's next fight or Pettis for Aldo then I do this potential fight, and that was not a big problem at all still. Add the fact that there is documented animosity between the two and Jones has feigned concern about how many twitter followers DC has and the potential for him to make money off of DC's name as reasons he doesn't want to be matched up against Cormier, the script is practically writing itself here. 

Doesn't mean he is more deserving then Glover or a Gus rematch, but to write off the potential of DC dropping and facing Jones, specifically Jones, as ridiculous... I don;t get that opinion.

I also think this is the dumbest thing said in this entire thread still:


Jon Jones said:


> "To be honest with you, I don't think Daniel Cormier really deserves a big fight," Jones said. "I don't respect him as a person. I think fighting me would be an opportunity of a lifetime for him. I don't think I have much to gain from beating Daniel Cormier because no one knows who he is, and he hasn't really proved much."


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lets get rid of Joe Silva's job. Lets throw W/L records into a computer and see what it spits out for matchups. Lets go strictly by the rankings. Hey, if it gets down to it, lets give Ryan Jimmo a shot at the title before any sort of HW looking to move down. I mean at least Jimmo has fought at LHW. Lets not create any fun matchups. Lets go by the computer.


We should, then at least we could call it a sport and have a tad more truthfulness and merit.

On that note, other than MMA and boxing I cant think of any established pro sport that has to change legislature to change the rules... So we cant do that, bummer. Besides unfortunately MMA fans are too fair weathered for all that serious competition jazz, they still want some WWF in the sport sadly. Imagine the fallout if the NFL had to rewrite laws just to change the rules in every state they hold an event in.



GDPofDRB said:


> I agree with this, the amount of criticism a potential DC vs Bones fight in the near future has received is very odd to me.


Cormier certainly is deserving of a title shot if he's in the LHW division. 

Its one thing to talk some smack, foster some bad blood and move into a division that has no challengers in a timely manor and say "hay put me in coach". But I dont feel you can spend two years at HW talking trash then expect to big league fighters that are now established challengers. 

Its really not an issue, didn't he say he wanted to "drop weight slowly and do it the right way?" Is he ready now? 

Regardless Jones didn't feel Sonnen deserved his shot and he fought him and if Jones retains the title he'll fight Cormier too.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OOPS sry.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think Cormier necessarily deserves a shot at Jones right away if he drops to LHW but I don't put much stock into the UFC's rankings and decisions with fighters much less deserving which have been gifted title shots in the past either.

The UFC is what it is and in my opinion Cormier vs Jones is fair game.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> We should, then at least we could call it a sport and have a tad more truthfulness and merit.


Sorry breh, I'm here for the fights. If you like fair win and advance, why don't you just watch Bellator? 

MMA fans lost touch with what it is all about these days. It used to be about the fights. Now it is about rankings and being fair. 

What not truthful? How does a top 4 HW not have enough cred to fight the top LHW in a shallow division? A division he has beat most of the guys in? 

Rankings suck. You know why? Because there is no such thing? It is a bunch of opinions. One media source has 1 opinion. Another has another. Rankings are bogus. Who is to say who is ranked where? And who the rightful challenger is? 

I first came to MMA for the fights. That hasn't changed. We have a new wave of fans who are obsessed with rankings. And stats. And fairness. And the odd fairytale of MMA becoming a legit, tournament type sport. Never has been. And I doubt ever will be. Just like boxing in its best essence, you make the best fights possible. DC vs Bones is a great fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I apologize beforehand but Im going to get lazy in my reply.


jonnyg4508 said:


> Sorry breh, I'm here for the fights. If you like fair win and advance, why don't you just watch Bellator?
> I do but unlike you I want to see who the best fighters are, the only way to do that is fight who's considered the best and work your way down or up depending on what you've achieved and the best fighters are in the UFC not Bella
> MMA fans lost touch with what it is all about these days. It used to be about the fights. Now it is about rankings and being fair.
> You're so right and wrong at the same time, fans *have* lost perspective. Back in the day it was about what style was the best, then it moved to what fighter provided dana with the largest paycheck but at least scoring was predicated on damage. You want to see fights but dont care if they are fair? hmm. well if you dont care why not watch pro wrestling. If you dont care how fair it is Im surprised you care if its fake or fixed maybe you dont.
> ...


MMA has seen a backslide in interest and Im of the opinion that its because hardcore fans cant count on any form of reliable outcomes, Im not quit sure how to articulate it but MMA is too chaotic to unreliable and that puts a lot of doubt in the sports credibility.


----------

